# to remove



## The Prof

Hi. 
I started off by wanting to be able to say that I don't know how to put/install the child seat in the car, but I think I've found the answer to that: Googling *Как установить детское автокресло?* seems to confirm that I have found the right verb. However, I would also like to be able to say that I don't know how to remove the seat either, but haven't been able to find the right verb for that. Any suggestions please?


----------



## gvozd

The verb is снимать.

Как снять детское автокресло?


----------



## Sobakus

_Демонтировать_ would be the technical term you'd read in a manual, while _снять_ is what's used colloquially.


----------



## The Prof

That's great. Thanks, both of you


----------



## beefeather

I would say that there's no clear verb for this act in Russian. «Снять» is correct, but has many meanings. So, the first time saying it, I would always reassure we understand each other by adding some casual follow-up explanation: «оно там зафиксированно, нужно его отстегнуть».


----------



## rusita preciosa

beefeather said:


> отстегнуть


I vote for this option for the context, which literally means "unbuckle".


----------



## Alenka2014

I would say simply " как убрать кресло"


----------



## The Prof

Thanks everyone. That's more verbs for me to learn


----------



## yarique

I'd argue that all of the words suggested in the thread are synonyms but they are typically used in slightly different contexts. It's what a good command of a language is about, isn't it?  For a removable child seat, the most natural antonym pair is "установить / снять". "Монтировать / демонтировать" better fits things permanently attached and taking some tools to install and remove, e.g., a loud high-flow exhaust in one's Subaru WRX.  "Пристегнуть / отстегнуть" is only about the process of buckling / unbuckling, and that's only one part of installing / removing a child seat. As for the verb "убрать", one of its basic meanings is "to tuck away", so it's also used to mean "to remove and store", e.g., the roof of one's convertible; but I wouldn't use it for a child seat in a formal text.


----------



## Ben Jamin

gvozd said:


> The verb is снимать.
> 
> Как снять детское автокресло?



You write: "The verb is *снимать*", an then "Как *снять* ...". These are actually two different verbs, one imperfective and one perfective, aren't they?
Or is there a convention in Russian that the imperfective is understood as the general (главный), and the perfective as a special version of the same verb?


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> Or is there a convention in Russian that the imperfective is understood as the general (главный), and the perfective as a special version of the same verb?



Yes, imperfect form is usually considered as the general.  For example, for the verbs existing in two aspects, dictionaries usually explain and describe only imperfect form, and for the perfect form they give the link to the imperfect form, e.g.:

снять - _сов_. от снимать (совершенный вид от снимать)
снять - см. снимать (смотри снимать)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Maroseika said:


> Yes, indefinite form is usually considered as the general.  For example, for the verbs existing in two aspects, dictionaries usually explain and describe only imperfect form, and for the perfect form they give the link to the imperfect form, e.g.:
> 
> снять - _сов_. от снимать (совершенный вид от снимать)
> снять - см. снимать (смотри снимать)


Спасибо!


----------



## Sobakus

Ben Jamin said:


> You write: "The verb is *снимать*", an then "Как *снять* ...". These are actually two different verbs, one imperfective and one perfective, aren't they?
> Or is there a convention in Russian that the imperfective is understood as the general (главный), and the perfective as a special version of the same verb?



It's less about conventions and more about the cognitive side: while it's convenient to mark members of aspectual pairs and sets as separate lexical items, to the speakers themselves they constitute inflections of the same item.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sobakus said:


> It's less about conventions and more about the cognitive side: while it's convenient to mark members of aspectual pairs and sets as separate lexical items, to the speakers themselves they constitute inflections of the same item.


I am aware of this, and i wanted to find out which of the verbs is perceived as basic and which as inflected.


----------



## yarique

Ben Jamin said:


> i wanted to find out which of the verbs is perceived as basic and which as inflected.



I don't think that a significant part of native Russian speakers bother to regard either of those verb forms as the basic one and the other as inflected. Treating the imperfect as the basic form is a mere convention adopted by many dictionaries and it still surprises me occasionally because it's anything but intuitive.


----------



## Drink

yarique said:


> I don't think that a significant part of native Russian speakers bother to regard either of those verb forms as the basic one and the other as inflected. Treating the imperfect as the basic form is a mere convention adopted by many dictionaries and it still surprises me occasionally because it's anything but intuitive.



I agree. Which form is regarded as basic highly depends on the meaning someone happens to have in mind at a given moment.


----------



## mabimabi

Hod do you say "to remove a cap" or "to uncap"?


----------



## rusita preciosa

mabimabi said:


> Hod do you say "to remove a cap" or "to uncap"?


Do you mean a bottle cap? Simply открыть бутылку


----------



## Sobakus

More generally, the verb is _снять_ or informally _открутить _(if the cap unscrews), while the word for the cap can be _крышка_ or_ колпачок, _or another term depending on the context.

As a side-note, the question seems to be deserving of a separate thread.


----------



## Rosett

Откупорить, if you want to go in style.

«... Слушай, брат Сальери,
Как мысли чёрные к тебе придут,
Откупори шампанского бутылку
Иль перечти “Женитьбу Фигаро”».
<А.С. Пушкин. "Моцарт и Сальери">


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> Откупорить, if you want to go in style.


I can't imagine a cap you would use oткупорить with. Usually oткупорить is said about a bottle with a cork that pops out (like champagne).
Besides, your quote does not reflect the current use of the verb. The modern imperative for oткупорить is oткуп*о*рь, not oтк*у*пори.


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> The modern imperative for oткупорить is oткуп*о*рь, not oтк*у*пори.


No. The infinitive is отк*у*порить. 

A very common mistake nowadays, though.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Imperative, not infinitive


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> Imperative, not infinitive


It doesn't matter, in all other forms the "у" is stressed, never the "о".


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> It doesn't matter, in all other forms the "у" is stressed, never the "о".


 It was pointed out to me that "Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке" Поспелова считает варианты "откупорь" и "откупори" равноценными, но в обоих ударение на "у".

I have never heard that word with a stress on the "у" but I would trust a dictionary, so both you and Rosett are right.


----------

